# Question About Supplies and soap making



## deamoon (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello soap makers,
I'm new to all this but will give a go to see how it all works out.
Could you kind people tell me where to buy supplies cheaper in UK, like coconut oil etc well you know better than i do what goes in it to get me started.
I have lye, 1kg coconut oil, 1kg palm oil, 1kg shea butter, 2L castor oil, and im very interested to try to make clear soap but not sure if this receipt is any good and worth trying.

Copied from internet:

Distilled Water for Lye
Sodium Hydroxide Lye
Castor Oil  
Coconut Oil
Palm oil
Propylene Glycol
Glycerine
Sugar dissolved into distilled water

Please let me know what do you think

Thank you


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 27, 2014)

Erm, 'twould help if you told us what it needs to be cheaper than - if you paid £100 for that kilo of palm oil, then it will be quite easy!  Where did you get your supplies from, as it might well be the best place..........


----------



## deamoon (Oct 27, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Erm, 'twould help if you told us what it needs to be cheaper than - if you paid £100 for that kilo of palm oil, then it will be quite easy!  Where did you get your supplies from, as it might well be the best place..........



http://www.fresholi.co.uk/ got it all from some stuff from ebay if that helps


----------



## Susie (Oct 27, 2014)

I appreciate your ambition on making clear soap, however, that project is more for experienced soapers.  It would be much better if you started with a simple 3-4 oil recipe to learn the steps and such.  

How about you try this:

Coconut oil-20%
Palm oil(or lard or tallow)-55%
Olive oil- 20%
Castor oil- 5%
Superfat- 5%

That should give you a good, basic bar of soap.  If you really feel adventurous, you can add some essential oil or fragrance oil that is intended for making soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 28, 2014)

deamoon said:


> http://www.fresholi.co.uk/ got it all from some stuff from ebay if that helps




They don't seem too bad at all. 

I'm not uk based any more but there are a few uk soapers on here. I did a google for 'soaping supplies uk' and there were a few hits, on such as 'the soap kitchen' seems to be more expensive than you found but is all organic by the look of it. 

As Susie said, make a soap for a while before looking at making a clear soap. If you want to do something particular with clear soap, you can buy a base already made


----------



## deamoon (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks guys


----------

